# Led light setup



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

If possible could some of you guys running led lights post some pics of your setups? I am currently running a generator but am wanting to switch to led because of the noise and hassle. I am putting them on a 18 cape horn bay and i would like to be able to easily remove them when not in use but also want them to be sturdy enough to leave on while im running. Thanks in advance for any info


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Have you considered doing a 12V halogen set up? I mostly wade and have both a halogen and LED setup and unless the water is crystal clear I prefer the halogen over the LED. I've floundered on boats using LED's and boats with halogens and I feel the same way about them. There's just something about the type of light the LED's put out that I feel like I can't see as well if the water clarity isn't absolutely perfect.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

I am running 4 500 watt halogen flood lights and love them other than te fact that they are a pain to take on and off and the generator noise


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

May I suggest a set of HPS lights... If your running a Honda it will cut out 75% of your genny noise.


----------

